# New to GSD, TX



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Been reading on the forums for months I see a lot of the recommended Breeders in TX people have posted. I have called many of them and left messages to see if I can find what I want. 

I am looking for:
Solid Black or Dark Sable Male GSD
I would like 26" or taller, with the short hair skinner build. 
Dog will be a home companion for me and my wife, and I would like for him to do well with children and any stranger wanting to pet him while I take him on walks. 

I would like for him to be protective of the house should I be away. 

From what I have read I should just socialize the **** out of the dog while he is growing and the protective part will come into play naturally. If I am wrong on this please inform me. 

I guess I am steering towards the working lines but I guess I am wondering if I need to even consider that. I am not looking for a 2 thousand dollar dog or any show winner, just a great friend. I would spend 1k for a dog if it was everything I could dream of and more. Dunno if I am asking to much? 

I guess my main question is which breeders in Texas do I avoid and if anyone knows of a little coming up available in August (my house will be ready then) that may meet what I am looking for let me know. 

Great great great community you have here based on everything I have read.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sorry I don't know of anyone intentionally breeding over-standard dogs. Does the dog have to be over 26 inches? 

Any chance of adopting an adult? That way you'd be sure you get the size/build you're looking for.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Sorry I don't know of anyone intentionally breeding over-standard dogs. Does the dog have to be over 26 inches?
> 
> Any chance of adopting an adult? That way you'd be sure you get the size/build you're looking for.



I guess I should say I am just trying to avoid getting one on the smaller side. I have a hard time telling how large a pup will be when they are young. So I will need a good breeder to let me know what to expect. 

I have seen a couple of breeders in Tx all saying their dogs are 26" or just a inch more.


----------



## stoli2003 (Aug 24, 2011)

We got Zore in February from Vollkommen GSD in Amarillo. He is all I wanted in our first boy and more. They provide great support. Always had girls in the past. The breeding history is impressive. It was worth the drive from the DFW area. He is 5 months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think the OP wants an oversize dog. Vollkommen has West
German show lines.



stoli2003 said:


> We got Zore in February from Vollkommen GSD in Amarillo. He is all I wanted in our first boy and more. They provide great support. Always had girls in the past. The breeding history is impressive. It was worth the drive from the DFW area. He is 5 months old.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

bigger doesn't mean better. a Shepherd within the standard
is a big dog.



wrx_02 said:


> >>> I guess I should say I am just trying to avoid getting one on the smaller side.<<<
> 
> I have a hard time telling how large a pup will be when they are young. So I will need a good breeder to let me know what to expect.
> 
> I have seen a couple of breeders in Tx all saying their dogs are 26" or just a inch more.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> i think the OP wants an oversize dog. Vollkommen has West
> German show lines.


Not really I just dont want one on the smaller side of the breed. If I was only cocerned with the largest dog I could find I would look up that out of state breeder that talks about 120 lb dogs.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I understood what you meant....good luck!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Sending you a PM


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Anyone tell me anything good or bad about this breeder? 

SudenBlick

Working line East German DDR line German Shepherds for sale in Texas


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

wrx_02 said:


> Anyone tell me anything good or bad about this breeder?
> 
> SudenBlick
> 
> Working line East German DDR line German Shepherds for sale in Texas


they only offer $40 for sch3, truehaus offers $1000.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

rshkr said:


> they only offer $40 for sch3, truehaus offers $1000.



Are they located in Texas? I will not be competing my dog in anything. 
I just don't want any health issues from questionable breeding, and I would like a working line. Will be a at Home Pet/guardian.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

rshkr said:


> they only offer $40 for sch3, truehaus offers $1000.


Also looks like their upcoming litter is out of an untitled male a little over a year old. Dam is also untitled. Asking $800-$1500..


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Ashley_M said:


> Also looks like their upcoming litter is out of an untitled male a little over a year old. Dam is also untitled. Asking $800-$1500..



Ashley what do you think of the Sudenblick Dogs? 


Right now as it stands I am looking at 

Germelhaus
=:= Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs =:= Breeding Top Working Schutzhund GSDs

Von Eintze
Von Eintze Shepherds - Von Eintze Shepherds

And the SudenBlick

the 2 above are a WAY more than I planned on spending but I know I will get a good dog. Just wanted to know if I am missing anything on the Sudenblick page? Want to make sure they are good dogs and the breeder knows what they are doing.


----------



## Ashley_M (Feb 19, 2003)

I PMed you


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I would strongly recommend Vom Eintze or Germelhaus.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

wrx_02 said:


> Not really I just dont want one on the smaller side of the breed. If I was only cocerned with the largest dog I could find I would look up that out of state breeder that talks about 120 lb dogs.


Hopefully you've really been reading up on this (click this ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html ) before you start calling up breeders. It's not about the $$$$ or the size of the dog, it's about finding a responsible breeder, knowing what that means, and then supporting THEIR program with your money cause they are breeding what you are looking for.

You sound like you want a great dog and family companion, many males are the size you are looking though at the high end of the standard. ALL GSD's look scary to people, whether they are 22" or 26" , people will cross to the other side of the road. 

So figure out the flavor of GSD you prefer (click this ----> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...79460-different-flavors-german-shepherds.html ) then continue researching with that in mind and your new knowledge of 'responsible' breeders. And you'll find the perfect pup!



> From what I have read I should just socialize the **** out of the dog while he is growing and the protective part will come into play naturally. If I am wrong on this please inform me.


YES, that's correct.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

I did Maggie and I am cross checking what I can on each breeder. 
Checking google on multiple board, even find some of them making forum post that scare me.  Which throws a big red flag.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

A friend of mine has a Gremelhaus female. He got her as an older pup- 8 mos old and paid $600 for her. But that was almost 5 yrs ago. She's a really nice dog


----------



## lcordova (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi, hope this helps you. Since I'm no expert take this opinion with the proper caution.... 

Ive also been looking for a GSD since a long time, havent bought one because is not the proper time.

Germelhaus has excellent references by a lot of people on this board whose opinions and credentials are impeccable. I think it would be a very nice option. 
However by your description of what you are looking for I would recommend to look at Alt-Ostland East German Shepherds.

I do not know altostland, I "discover" them when a few months back, strolling over Germelhaus site, I notice that for one of her litters, Mello Dee used a stud from them. 

Good luck and read this forum. For people like me who really appreciates a GSD and wants to be a "good owner with the right dog" has been a valuable source of information.

Luis


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Went and saw Mellodee after work yesterday. 

She had some very nice dogs. 

I was going to ask her this but forgot. I have had some breeders recommend me not get a working line dog as the drive may be too high for a family pet that will be left home during the day. While it is young my mother will be pup sitting until we can get him house broken. 

With that said Mellodee said 75% of her dogs are sold as house companions. How does she tell which dogs have the drive to be working dogs and which ones will be a little less to be a home dog? 

I was so overwhelmed with everything I forgot to ask about shots, chips, and anything else a puppy may come with.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

wrx_02 said:


> With that said Mellodee said 75% of her dogs are sold as house companions. How does she tell which dogs have the drive to be working dogs and which ones will be a little less to be a home dog?


By about 7 weeks old a breeder can tell the drive and energy level and personality of the different puppies.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wrx_02 said:


> Went and saw Mellodee after work yesterday.
> 
> She had some very nice dogs.
> 
> ...



It's true, 75% of most of the kennels, even in Germany, go into companionship homes. My dogs are working line dogs, my working partners and companions. 

I two bitches, one male. One bitch has a solid working drive but is not high stung energy as the other one. The other bitch is really really high energy and drive and the male is very solid, laid back and slowly becoming a senior. 

That being said, a working line dog makes a great family member, especially if you are an active home. 

What is important is to keep a balance between exercise and calming periods. Even my high energy girl learned to calm down and relax at home. Sometimes I don't do anything for two or three days on purpose because they need to learn to be calm. There may be a time where I'm sick, or have a broken leg, or something else in life is going on an the dogs have to understand that there isn't always action going on on a daily basis. 

One of a very common mistake is that people either overstimulate the dogs or they have them understimulated. 

Find your own balance. Experiment. There is no recipe since each dog is different.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Awesome Thanks guys!

My wife wanted to take a puppy last night so bad. Haha, I am trying to watch out for our lease but she said lets do it anyway. The dogs wouldnt be ready until mid July and our Lease it up the end of July. So I guess it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Emoore said:


> By about 7 weeks old a breeder can tell the drive and energy level and personality of the different puppies.[/QUOTE]
> 
> That can't be stressed enough.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Emoore said:
> 
> 
> > By about 7 weeks old a breeder can tell the drive and energy level and personality of the different puppies.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

I've been saving my money for track days on the bike but I think I may have to skip a few and get the dog a little early.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

wrx_02 said:


> I've been saving my money for track days on the bike but I think I may have to skip a few and get the dog a little early.


I feel your pain. My track days have cutt way down since I got my dog. I don't ride nearly as much as I did actually. I hate leaving her at home while out having fun. Hmm... sport bike with side car for the dog? Hahaha NEVER!


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

mycobraracr said:


> I feel your pain. My track days have cutt way down since I got my dog. I don't ride nearly as much as I did actually. I hate leaving her at home while out having fun. Hmm... sport bike with side car for the dog? Hahaha NEVER!



Yeah I hear ya. I have to go to the track though, I only go like once a month. Sometimes my wife will go. She will probably want to bring the dog, but I think they are not allowed.

On a side note I was trying to think of a cool motorcycle name for the dog. The dachshund my wife wants will be called Rossi.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

wrx_02 said:


> I've been saving my money for track days on the bike but I think I may have to skip a few and get the dog a little early.


Did I read right that you're currently in a lease that doesn't allow dogs?


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Did I read right that you're currently in a lease that doesn't allow dogs?



The lease will allow them if approved. Right now I am not approved. 

Lease is up July 31st. 

Now I could bring up the dog and pay a 300$ deposit if they will approve it.  I have leased this house for maybe 3 years and just got married this last year. They have maybe been to the house 3 times since I have been there to repair something at my request and always comment on how nice I have kept it. So I wonder if a new puppy will destroy it in 2 weeks? I will keep it at my mom's house during the day, kind of a puppy day care as she has dogs. 

So we will be moving in August to a new house. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

wrx_02 said:


> So we will be moving in August to a new house.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


In rescue, we require it from the landlord _in writing_ that German Shepherds are specifically allowed in the house. Too many dogs are dumped because their owners thought they could hide the dog, or because the landlord said dogs were allowed but then they got the dog and found out GSDs are excluded, or the landlord said verbally dogs were OK but then later changed his mind. . . . if I were you I'd either get it from your landlord in writing that GSDs are allowed, or wait until you've moved to your new place.


----------



## GSDsforme (May 25, 2012)

I purchased a puppy from Sudenblick. Tanya Yost was the nicest most helpful breeder I have worked with....No hidden surprises and the puppy was everything and exactly what she said it would be. I would recommend this breeder to anyone looking for a puppy.
Most of all, she is the MOST honest breeder I have dealt with..

Tanya Yost from Vom Sudenblick rates 10+ stars out of a possible 10.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDsforme said:


> I purchased a puppy from Sudenblick. Tanya Yost was the nicest most helpful breeder I have worked with....No hidden surprises and the puppy was everything and exactly what she said it would be. I would recommend this breeder to anyone looking for a puppy.
> Most of all, she is the MOST honest breeder I have dealt with..
> 
> Tanya Yost from Vom Sudenblick rates 10+ stars out of a possible 10.


Welcome to the forum! Would you like to introduce yourself?


----------



## GSDsforme (May 25, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Welcome to the forum! Would you like to introduce yourself?


Sorry, I do not put my private personal info on the interent due to the nature of my employment. However, I was just giving an opinion in reference to a question that was asked. The question wasn't about me. Hope all you guys can understand.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDsforme said:


> Sorry, I do not put my private personal info on the interent due to the nature of my employment. However, I was just giving an opinion in reference to a question that was asked. The question wasn't about me. Hope all you guys can understand.


Nobody on this forum gives private personal info. We give user names, pics of our pets, brief bio, general state or area, information about our experience with dogs, etc. 


It's always kind of fishy when someone's first post is about a breeder, good or bad. We don't know if you are the breeder yourself or their mother, for example. It's hard to trust the word of someone we know nothing about.


----------



## GSDsforme (May 25, 2012)

I can totally understand. However, I can assure you that I am not related to or know her in any other way other than when I purchased my puppy from her. I gave my experience, and its really up to the individual seeking opinions if they choose to believe me or not. Either way, its no biggy. Instead of giving a false name or location, I thought honesty was best and that is why I said what I did. Again, this is not about me, but about an experience I had with a breeder, in which a question was about HER and I merely answered. Again, its not about me and who I am, but about a specific breeder.


----------



## wrx_02 (May 18, 2012)

=:=Germelhaus German Shepherd Dogs=:= Our Puppies

I am on reservation for the "L" litter. I will keep the dog with my mother for 2 weeks while we move. 

Next chance would have been in November and we figured we just wanted a dog to share the new house experience with. Plus the little was what we were looking for.

I think we are going to call him Lexer "Lex for short" von Germelhaus


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I love those puppies. I have really grown to like the black German Shepherds. Very cute.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> It's always kind of fishy when someone's first post is about a breeder, good or bad.


Do you really think so? I assume it was a reference to the breeder that induced these members to join. IF a member has a hidden agenda that usually becomes clear pretty quickly. It doesn't seem fair to quasi require new members to provide additional info. Such demands can be intimidating & a real turn off.

Wrx_02, consider sending Cliff a pm about Sudenblick. There is a very pretty adult-ish bitch for sale very reasonably. Cliff could give you much more detailed & in depth info about them as 'very pretty' doesn't really say much of importance. You'd also want to know how bad the hips are. Again, it would be worthwhile to discuss that with Cliff. Even if you decide against Sundeblick, Cliff is an outstanding source of info on GSD in general & WL in particular.


----------

